# Stanza won't idle!



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

91 Manual Stanza cranks, starts, won't idle and dies immediately if i don't
peddle with the gas pedal.Help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the base idle and ignition timing are correct, if the timing chain didn't jump a tooth, and if there are no vacuum leaks...I wouldn't be surprised if you had a bad AAC valve. They were a fairly common failure occurring in U12 Stanza's back in the mid-90's. There were two different manufacturers, but the parts were interchangeable.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes it was the aac valve.Problem now it idles but there is no power ,its as if
it is running on 2 cylinders.There is no loud noise from the engine and no vaccum
leak as far as i can see.Is there some other sensor thats need changing. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Put a timing light on it and see if the ignition timing is retarded, or if the distributor has been adjusted all the way to the end of the adjustment slot to get it into time. If so, this is usually a sign that the timing chain has jumped (another common problem on U12 Stanzas). Typically, if it jumps a tooth, the timing will be about 8 degrees retarded. It will run, but be a real "dog," powerwise. Another possibility is a restrictive catalytic converter; an exhaust backpressure tester is the best way to test the system. It wouldn't hurt to check for codes, but since it is pre-OBD II, you will need to do it via the diagnostic lamps on the ECM or CONSULT or similarly capable scantool. If nothing turns up there, do you basics: confirm proper fuel pressure, test compression, check for air leaks (ie the rubber intake duct), condition of secondary ignition system parts.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Today it cranked but did not start, i could not understand why as everything else
was the same.I changed the firing order to 1234 instead of the usual 1342 and bingo
it started and idle as before. Can somebody explain what's happening? THANKS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The proper firing order for the KA24 is 1342. Go through the basics as SMJ suggested.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I am a bit confused about all this.The number 1 cylinder is at the far right near the alternator and the number 2 is next to it etc.The ignition wire from cylinder 1 goes to number 1 on distribution cap etc.Correct me if i am wrong! Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The plugs are from front to back 1 2 3 4 and the firing order is 1 3 4 2 to get them right, set #1 piston to top-dead-center on the compression stroke (use timing marks) then remove the dist. cap, the rotor should be pointing to #1, then going counter clockwise, the next is 3 4 2. Here's a picture:


----------

